# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Improvised pair of tweezers out of a bobby pin.

## Multitooli

I made a video about improvising a pair of tweezers out of a bobby pin. I know I am a guy, but I still have a bobby pin put in my paracord belt, because they are  so useful. Here it is: 

 :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.
There is an intro section at:
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-Introductions

Pretty cool idea and vid.....May come in handy some day.
FYI there is a tweezers on you SAK...but you knew that.

----------


## Multitooli

> Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome.
> There is an intro section at:
> (URL)
> 
> Pretty cool idea and vid.....May come in handy some day.
> FYI there is a tweezers on you SAK...but you knew that.


Thanks, I'll introduce myself at the intro section

----------

